# Is this a normal amount of dust for a table saw?



## SLIVERS (Sep 19, 2017)

I just got a used PM-2000 and ripped 7 walnut boards and was left with this. I have a Jet 1100 dust collector and maybe about 30 ft of hose going to the table saw. I have a jointer and planer as well with blast gates for each tool. There is very minimal dust for the jointer and planer but I feel like the dust left from the table saw is excessive. It's my first table saw with a dust port so I have nothing to compare it to. 

There is a lot of air coming up from the blade opening, but only when the saw is turned on. It seems like air should be pulled down with the dust collector hooked up. Is this normal? 

I'd appreciate any help/advice on this. Little frustrated at the moment!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a nearly 30 year old PM66 and I get about that much, depending on whether I'm cutting deep into the board or right on the edge. The PM2000 has better dust collection than the PM66. But the real story is that the dust port on a table saw just shows that manufacturers have a sense of humor, 'cause they don't do much at all. I used cardboard and sealed off all of the openings into the cabinet so my DC has to pull from the blade area and that helped a lot.

Nice saw, btw, and welcome to the forum!

David


----------



## SLIVERS (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, the dust collector doesn't seem to be doing anything. I'll trying sealing the cabinet door. Not sure if there are other openings but I'll check now. Thanks!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

With the openings covered, including making a motor cover, I can feel the suction at the blade (not running, of course). Pardon the dust, but this is what I did - 

























I think if you want to pick up more dust you'll need a shop vac or stepped down connection and an overarm shroud with dust pick up right over the blade.

David


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

What David said plus if you can get rid of as much flex as you can, flex really reduces the amount of air flow which will reduce the DC's ability to suck it up


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*several things going on here...*



SLIVERS said:


> I just got a used PM-2000 and ripped 7 walnut boards and was left with this. I have a Jet 1100 dust collector and maybe about 30 ft of hose going to the table saw. I have a jointer and planer as well with blast gates for each tool. There is very minimal dust for the jointer and planer but I feel like the dust left from the table saw is excessive. It's my first table saw with a dust port so I have nothing to compare it to.
> 
> There is a lot of air coming up from the blade opening, but only when the saw is turned on. It seems like air should be pulled down with the dust collector hooked up. Is this normal?
> 
> I'd appreciate any help/advice on this. Little frustrated at the moment!



Table saws are a bugger in the first place. Any dust that does "collect" at the bottom 4" port is really more because of gravity as much as suction. To remove airborne dust require a substantial amount of air flow in CFMs and your Jet iDC s just not powerful enough for that especially with 30 ft of hose which is a poor method also. So, all that combined will not give a good result and if there are any 90 degree angles, it's even worse.

What is the solution? Put the Jet DC on casters and move it as close to the saw as possible. Reduce the length of flex hose to a maximum of 5 ft if possible. Put a shelf up from the bottom of the saw cabinet at a slope to right under the blade. Put the flex hose inlet as close to the shelf as possible and as close to the blade as possible.

The spinning blade is much like a propeller which carries the dust in the gullets right back out of the saw cabinet. Catch that dust with an over the blade suction system using a shop vac which has a more concentrated high velocity air stream than a DC unit. Use a zero clearance throat plate for safety reasons and well as better sealing off of the cabinet. Do not seal the cabinet entirely because you will choke the air flow. You want "moving" air and not creating a vacuum in a sealed box. :smile3:


----------



## SLIVERS (Sep 19, 2017)

Alright, so I put quick disconnect clamps on my hoses so now I have a much shorter hose going to the pm 2000. Maybe 10 ft. I also bought a Jet 1000B air filtration unit and installed it on the wall right above the saw. This location is the center of the shop as well. 

The dust is noticeablely better now but still not close to being "acceptable". Through my google searches I've learned that the pm 2000 should have a hose in the cabinet that goes from the blade area to the dust port? Is this on all models? I guess I should call Powermatic and ask them. I've looked inside the cabinet and don't see where a hose would connect to near the blade. 

Im starting to think an overarm dust collector is the only way to improve the dust. Any opinions on Shark vs Excalibur? Going to start googling some more on these...


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

My table saw at home is about 30 ft from the Jet dust collector and picks up fine.

We have overarm dust collection at work on the Sawstop. It helps but that's it. Do not expect much more unless it's on a vacuum...

I'm 300 ft from this one at work and is about the same as the Jet at home, 24" main line...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What on earth?*

I see now that is a pair of safety glasses on the top in the dust.


----------



## SLIVERS (Sep 19, 2017)

Dent?


----------



## SLIVERS (Sep 19, 2017)

Wow Rebel, that is crazy!


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Based on where all the dust is on the table, I'd guess you weren't taking a full kerf saw cut. Were you mainly just taking a little off the edge of the boards? If that's the case, even if you also added an overarm dust collector you're going to be disappointed. On those type of cuts, the dust mainly gets ejected sideways instead of above or below where the dust collection is.


----------



## Jassper (Sep 13, 2017)

I use PM 2000 in my shop and yes - they seem to throw dust a lot more than most. However there is another factor, the blade. If you use a reverse kerf, you will have more dust on top. Or, if your blade is sharpened improperly. It will inherently throw dust up instead of down towards the collection. I'll have to wait until tomorrow to take a pic of it but when I do a lot of cutting, I will use my custom built over head collection and it traps about 98% of the dust (as most of it comes upwards). I do a lot of MDF cutting and there is nearly no dust with this. Other than cutting MDF I don't use collection as the saw is not really set up for it.


----------



## SLIVERS (Sep 19, 2017)

J.C. said:


> Based on where all the dust is on the table, I'd guess you weren't taking a full kerf saw cut. Were you mainly just taking a little off the edge of the boards? If that's the case, even if you also added an overarm dust collector you're going to be disappointed. On those type of cuts, the dust mainly gets ejected sideways instead of above or below where the dust collection is.


Good eye! Yes, I was taking the edges off after jointing/planing. 

Much better eye than me. I'm the biggest idiot. I just realized I purchased a pm 66. I assumed the guy knew what he had. I ordered a knife and see that there is no way to install it. Now I need to google how much I overpaid for this thing. I know it's an older model, I hope I don't see that they're selling for $500 or something ridiculous. It's an awesome saw, just don't know how the two compare. Thought I got the pm2000 for a steal, since he threw in a Jet 650, Forrest dado set, unopened Forrest blade ($150), and Shopfox roller stand all for free. 

UGH...


----------



## Jassper (Sep 13, 2017)

Sorry, forgot to get pics of what I use when I want to control the dust. I simply modified one of those El-Cheep-o blade guards with a 2" ABS bushing so I could attach a hose to it and closed off the bottom and back so only the blade slit is open. It captures about 98% of the dust. I use it mostly when cutting MDF or ripping a lot of wood. Works great.


----------

